# CAGE SETUP



## hndrsnbrn (Jun 5, 2009)

OK here come the dumb questions. Sorry in advance. I am getting a Tegu from Bobby hopefully in the next month or so. I just got a 4ft. X 2ft. enclosure to start out with from BoaMaster. I have the cypress mulch on hand, and a 10.0 florescent light fixture installed. The tank is sealed except for vent holes and a lamp hole with wire cut out in the top for the heat lamp. The cage height is 16 inches. Can anyone tell me what bulb type and wattage to buy for the heat? I think a 100 watt would be way to hot for a 16 inch height. What other things do I need to finish up the cage? How do I make a moist hide? I have alot of experience with desert reptiles, but not tropical. Any advice on a easy setup would be wonderful. :shock: 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 5, 2009)

If it's 16" a Powersun MVB 100watt would be good. Just make sure there is around 4" of substrate, as 12" is the recommended distance for this bulb. For my moist hide I have a piece of wood he can dig under, others use a upside down cat litter box with a hole cut in for entrance.


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Jun 5, 2009)

How hot will his basking spot get with a bulb having that much power. I run a 75 watt basking bulb in my skink enlclosue at 20 inches and it gets to 100 degrees. Want a powersun bulb get much hotter than that? I just don't want to cook him. Also what do you use to keep the hide box moist. Thanks.


----------



## 31drew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

I find with the Mercury Vapors they dont put out nearly as much heat as your standard heat light. A 100 watt powersun at 12 inches should produce a hot spot around 100-110 depending on the enclosures size and how it holds heat.

With the hide box i just use the mulch as it seems to hold the humidity well. I also mist in his hide once a week just to make sure it stays damp. When I mist his hide I also mist the entire enclosure.


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, dedicated heat bulbs produce lots more heat, believe me. I run 2 Powersuns, one on my bearded dragon and the other on my tegu, and the heat is just perfect. But many variables could possible affect this, like how big your cage is, and how much ventilation. My dragon has a mesh top, as he lives in a 40 breeder, he still has good heat. My tegu resides in a roughly 6 x 4 x 3 and the Powersun heats the whole cage, as there is limited ventilation, but enough so that there is good amounts of oxygen.


----------

